# Rosie's farm wet food



## Tom Hughes (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi guys,

I was looking for a Lily's kitchen wet food equivalent and I stumbled upon Rosie's farm on zooplus (tried to post link but it won't let me).

Tried to research into the company but there is no website, no Facebook page, no reviews - has anyone used this food before?

The composition is very similar to Lily's and it is quite a bit cheaper, but I want to make sure its the same quality.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome! You have to have at least 25 posts to add links.

Here it is:

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/rosies_farm

I notice it has an asterisk next to it in the list but I can't figure out what the asterisk signifies. I wonder if this is a Zooplus brand, made exclusively for them.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks pretty good!

*Rosie's Farm Adult Two Bird Casserole with Turkey & Duck:*
50% turkey (hearts, meat, livers, necks), 20% duck (hearts, necks), 28.8% broth, 1% minerals, 0.2% salmon oil

*Additives per kg: *
_Nutritional additives: _Vitamin D3 200 IU, vitamin E 20 IU, zinc (zinc sulphate, monohydrate) 25mg, manganese (manganous sulphate (II), monohydrate) 1.4mg, copper (copper(II) sulphate pentahydrate) 1mg, iodine (calcium iodate, anhydrous) 0.75mg, taurine 1,500mg.

*Energy 100g: *
Two Bird Casserole with Turkey & Duck: ME (FEDIAF, 2018) 401 kJ/ 96 kcal


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Hello and welcome! You have to have at least 25 posts to add links.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


I found something that said it is indeed a Zooplus own brand - the dog food version launched in October last year. It does look quite good, might see if Jammy and Waffles like it - they like Lily's Kitchen.


----------



## Tom Hughes (Mar 15, 2020)

Ah that makes sense - really helpful thanks both.

I think I will get Pickles to test it out!


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/rosies_farm/rosiesfarm_adult/857653

At £28.99 for 48 x 100g that's actually quite good.

That would last 20-24 days for Snowy, still it would be a great addition to her other foods.

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Marg. (Feb 11, 2018)

It's all out of stock, but looks very much like Lillies Kitchen.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear. Every time this thread pops up again "Junior's Farm" (Paul McCartney & Wings) starts running through my head. In fact it wasn't until just now that I realized why I've kept humming it on and off lately.


----------

